# Asus EEE PC



## sYntaX (29. November 2007)

Nabend,
der EEE PC von Asus soll ja (hoffentlich) Mitte Dezember endlich in Deutschland ausgeliefert werden. Nun die Frage, wer hat ihn schon vorbestellt, in welcher Farbe und wo? 
Ich habe ihn bei Campus Point in schwarz bestellt


----------



## SkastYX (29. November 2007)

Bei dem eee-pc war es bei mir Liebe auf dem ersten Blick, allerdings habe ich bei so einer Neuerung noch eine gewisse Portion gesunde Skepsis, daher warte ich wenigstens noch den Test inner PCGH ab.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

Ich hab anfangs damit geliebäugelt, als ich aber die Hardwareausstattung hörte, hab ich mich entschieden, darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## ugimen (29. November 2007)

ich weiß echt nicht was ihr alle habt.
das eec soll kein gamer laptoop sein sondern
etwas fürs kleine geld und tasche.
man kann damit wunderbar surfen.
die ab 2 gb( 4gb eu) reichen völlig aus um xp drauf laufen zu lassen.
ein bekannter hat sich die aus tailand mit gebracht(nachteil andere tasten aber ihm macht das nichts = er kanns lesen). ich durfte mal kurz dran und hab mich auch endschieden, sofort für sowenig geld ein internet fähiges laptop mit w-lan und 3 usb und so weiter, reicht mir voll und ganz.
und software drauf spielen oder runderkopieren ist nicht schwer.
man nehme eine externe platte oder usb stick.
dvd-slim laufwerke gibt es auch als externe-usb versionen.
ich find sobald es raus kommt, werde ich mir eins holen.
hab mich nur noch nicht entschieden welche model.
es gibt ,glaub ich , 4 verschiedene
siehe hier:
http://www.sftlive.de/aid,619155,page1.cfm


----------



## Maggats (29. November 2007)

sieht intressant aus das teil, such nämlich auch noch nach nem günstigen internet notebook  

für wenig geld. das einzige was mir nicht schmeckt sind die 4 gb speicher

was soll das teil denn kosten? der erzählt was in dem video von "unter 200" ich finde das teil nur für 299


----------



## sYntaX (30. November 2007)

Die güntigen Versionen sollen erst später rauskommen.


----------



## d00mfreak (30. November 2007)

ugimen schrieb:


> ich weiß echt nicht was ihr alle habt.
> das eec soll kein gamer laptoop sein sondern
> etwas fürs kleine geld und tasche.
> man kann damit wunderbar surfen.



Ich sag ja nicht, das er schlecht ist, nur hätt ich mir in Sachen Hardware mehr erwarten. Für mich ist er definitiv zu schwach.


----------



## ugimen (30. November 2007)

also due eu start versionen/ modele werden scheinbar mit 4 gb flash speicher ca. 299 kosten
preise aufwärts = bessere hardware


----------



## HtPC (30. November 2007)

Die erhoffte 10" Variante schein nicht zu kommen.
Dafür gibts wohl die Option nicht nur XP auf dem Gerät laufen zu lassen, was wohl mit der 8GB Version möglich ist, sondern auch OS X10.5! 

http://www.vvallo.com/tag/asus-eee-pc/

Ein überarbeitetes IBM Thinkpad T23 (gleiche Abmaße, aber 14" TFT) gibts schon für 270. 


MfG


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Dezember 2007)

ich bleib bei meinem Mac Book


----------



## v3rtex (4. Dezember 2007)

Ernsthaft überlege ich mir gerade diesen EeePC zu bestellen.

XP wäre natürlich der größte Vorteil auf dem EeePc  aber bei der 4GiByte Variante etwas schlecht zu realisieren. 

Sehr schlecht ist für mich jedoch, dass mit dem installierten Betriebssystem, von der 4 GiByte SSD gerade mal noch 1,3GiByte zur verfügung stehen. Erweiterbar dann eben mit den SD, MMC Cards oder über USB.


Weiß jemand ob man da Knoppix, Suse oder andere "bekanntere" Linux Versionen zum laufen bekommt, als das bereits installierte?


----------



## ugimen (4. Dezember 2007)

linux sollte eigendlich installiert sein


----------



## sYntaX (4. Dezember 2007)

XP ist kein Problem auf dem EEE laufen zu lassen wobei ich XP sowieso bevorzuge. Man brauch noch nicht mal einen DVD-Brenner dafür 
Suse, Knoppix etc. sollten auch klappen.


----------



## v3rtex (4. Dezember 2007)

Nach 20 Minuten Googeln hab ich folgendes für den EeePC herausgefunden:
Xandros Linux ist vorinstalliert
Bei vorinstalliertem System noch ca 1,3 GiByte der SSD nutzbar
Über USB, SD und MMC Cards erweiterbar
800x480 Pixel Auflösung
512 MiByte DDR2-667 vorhanden (Speicherbank schon voll belegt mit einem Modul)
Intel Celeron M Prozessor 900 MHz
Intel GMA 900 Chipsatz
Windows XP kann installiert werden, Treiber wird mitgeliefert (Anpassung vom XP Setup mit NLite empfehlenswert)
4 Speichermodule mit jeweils 1 GiByte Hynix Speicher wird als SSD verwendet, ist also nicht aufrüstbar
Tasche wird mitgeliefert
WiFi Karte der Firma AzurWave ist eingebaut, 802.11b/g nutzbar
Edit: Booten von USB wird also auch unterstützt und XP soll angeblich bei der Performance kein Problem sein.


----------



## Maggats (4. Dezember 2007)

wenn man sich mit nlite ne schöne windows version bastelt, sollte wesentlich mehr freier speicher zur verfügung stehen als 1,3 gib


----------



## ugimen (4. Dezember 2007)

hey,
ich dachte immer ich bin der einzigste auf der welt
der sich für dieses kleine aber feine teil interessiert.
man könnte ja fast einen fan.club draus machen


----------



## sYntaX (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab schon viele Leute gesehen die den EEE lieben *g*


----------



## ugimen (4. Dezember 2007)

also lieben ist schon fast übertrieben
aber mögen tuh ich denn auch


----------



## Maggats (4. Dezember 2007)

also das gerät intressiert mich auch aber ich find das display zu klein und den preis noch zu hoch, wenns das teil für unter 200 geben sollte, dann sieht die sache wieder anders aus


----------



## v3rtex (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir vorhin eins bestellt.

Leider Versanddatum erst am 4. Februar
Als Office-Kleinrechner unschlagbar 

Bin mal gespannt auf reale Akkulaufzeit und Leistung. Da werd ich bestimmt Age of Empires wieder ausgraben


----------



## sYntaX (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe Worms läuft auf dem Ding  
Wegen dem Display, klar ist das Display klein aber für Internet und Office reicht es.


----------



## Altteileverwender (5. Dezember 2007)

Schaut echt Super aus des Ding  

Und wenn es unter 200 euro kostet kauf ichs mir auch


----------



## Henner (6. Dezember 2007)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Leider Versanddatum erst am 4. Februar
> (...) Da werd ich bestimmt Age of Empires wieder ausgraben


4. Februar erst? Mein Händler verspricht mir Lieferung bis Weihnachten... Ob er das wohl schafft?

Für Strategiespiele wie AoE dürfte das Display aber zu klein sein, findet Ihr nicht? Für simple Shooter reicht's gerade so (siehe Testvideo mit "Serious Sam"). An "Worms" dachte ich auch schon. Welche Spiele sind noch damit denkbar?
Dazu vielleicht solch ein Mini-Gamepad: http://www.genius-europe.com/produktdetail.php?ID2=53&ID=27&ID3=311


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2007)

Ev Starcraft...


----------



## sYntaX (6. Dezember 2007)

Henner schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Februar erst? Mein Händler verspricht mir Lieferung bis Weihnachten... Ob er das wohl schafft?



Ich bin in einem EEE Forum aktiv und dort sagt jeder was anderes^^ Manche Händler geben Mitte Dezember an, manche Ende Dezember, manche Anfang Janunar und manche Februar 
Vor Weihnachten soll der EEE aber kommen... *hoff*


Starcraft klappt aufjedenfall. Habe ich in einem Video gesehen. Aber Worms wäre nice 
Meint ihr Worms 3D wird auf dem EEE klappen?


----------



## Bang0o (6. Dezember 2007)

cool ein notebook für 300!
wo ist der haken?


----------



## sYntaX (6. Dezember 2007)

Nuja eigentlich gibt es keinen^^ Nur das Display und die SSD sind etwas klein. Aber für den Preis bekommst du so ein Subnotebook nicht


----------



## ugimen (6. Dezember 2007)

ìch schliesse mich sli an


----------



## area50 (5. Januar 2008)

der Asus Eee PC wurde nun auf Anfang Februar verschoben.

Der Grund, Asus wollte zuerst nur ein paar Händler Exclusiv mit den Eee PC beliefern, nun sollen aber alle Händler Gleichzeitig das Sub Notebook bekommen.

Als Termin Gerücht kursiert der 24.01.08.

quelle: Computerbase und Golem.


----------



## Shady (5. Januar 2008)

Lt. Fudzille (jaja, ich weiß...) plant MSI ein Konkurenz Produkt. Wäre nicht schlecht, das würde evtl. den Preis ein Stück drücken. Wäre auch mal auf die Ausstattung bei MSI gespannt. Wird sicher ähnlich sein, aber mal schaun. Werde wohl bei der CeBIT mal bei MSI vorbei schaun und sehn ob sie was da haben.
Bis Sommer wollte ich mir so ein Teil evtl. holen, mal abwarten was sich bis dahin getan hat.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Welche Spiele sind noch damit denkbar?
> Dazu vielleicht solch ein Mini-Gamepad: http://www.genius-europe.com/produktdetail.php?ID2=53&ID=27&ID3=311



Mit einem externen DVD/CD Laufwerk vielleicht GTA3 oder auch NFSU. Beides natürlich nicht mit vollen Details. Aber GTA3 lief auf meinen PIII 500 mit ATI Rage 32MB mit 640x480 fast flüssig mit minimalen Details. Der EEE-PC sollte etwas stärker sein 
Ich mag solche kleinen Notebooks 
MFG


----------



## FeuRenard (6. Januar 2008)

kaufe ihn mir nicht (als Schüler hat man so ein winziges Budget und wenn man dann noch auf nen gamerpc spart...)


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2008)

Ich warte noch auf die 10" Version, dann hol ich mir so ein Teil. Für die Arbeit unterwegs ist es einfach super


----------



## Binn (6. Januar 2008)

Also ich werd ihn mir kaufen dann kann wenigstens im Bett chatten oder man nutzt ihn um auf Party Musik laufen zu lassen. Natürlich mit externer Festplatte. Dann brauch ich auch die PSP nicht mehr.
Ich hoffe nur das COD 1 läuft

Mfg Binn


----------



## Jor-El (6. Januar 2008)

Hatte ihn auch erst vorbestellt. Nun scheinen auch andere in diese Richtung aktiv zu werden (MSI usw.)  und deshalb warte ich mal bis zum Sommer ab. Vll. gibts den EEE dann auch bissl besser ausgerüstet. Aber das Ding an sich ist schon sehr genial. Nicht zuletzt wegen dem Preis.


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2008)

Ich warte mal ab, aber reizen tut mich die Kiste schon.


----------



## ugimen (6. Januar 2008)

fast jeder will damit spielen , warum ?
es ist nicht für die heutigen spiele gemacht/gedacht.
es reicht schon -
-wenn ich in der bahn sitze
-wenn ich nur kurz online gehen möchte aber nicht zuhause bin
-wenn ich mal mini games spielen möchte und dabei auf der couch liege
 (für die highend games hab ich mein gaming pc)
-wenn meinen rechner gerade nicht nutzen möchte/kann um online zugehen
-usw...

nur so eine kleinen ausschnitt von dem was ich damit machen würde/werde


----------



## area50 (7. Januar 2008)

die meisten shops geben nun als liefertermin den 31.01 an. sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Januar 2008)

ugimen schrieb:


> fast jeder will damit spielen , warum ?
> es ist nicht für die heutigen spiele gemacht/gedacht.



So ein kleines Spielchen auf so ein Ding ist doch nicht zu verachten  und es muss ja nicht das neuste Game sein. Es reicht ja wenn ein paar Klassiker laufen ala Worms, C&C1 oder so was läuft, halt als pausenfüller im Zug oder sonst wo... 
MFG


----------

